# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Charts and Analysis Suggestions for Timeline Dates

## bigtunelover

Hi Everyone, 

I have some raw dates date by item number that I am looking for ideas for charts that provide insight and identify problem patterns. In the attached example workbook I have 500 purchased items that were tracked by various milestone dates. I would like to illuminate where there are longer gaps between milestones and especially the date of order, through invoicing. 

I would lobe any idea, mockups or suggestions you may have.

Thanks a bunch. 

Les

----------


## JeteMc

Since Power Pivot is available in both Excel 2016 and the 365 version.
1. Convert the data (I only used 500 rows) into an Excel table
2. Add the table to the data model
3. Add the following measures to the data model
Count of Order Received Dates:=COUNT(Table1[Order Received])
Average Days to Invoice:=(MIN(Table1[Date Invoiced])-MIN(Table1[Order Received]))/[Count of Order Received Dates]
4. Produce a pivot table from the data model placing Order Received in the Rows area and the Average Days to Invoice measure in the Values area
5. Utilize the Value Filters > Greater Than or Equal To and select a number of days that seems problematic (I chose 60)
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

